# Horse blood donors



## leskaneen (29 November 2006)

Hi 
  Anyone know anything about horse blood bank\donor scheme. Vet has suggested friends horse be a blood donor coz it can t be ridden &amp; she d like to find out more-google not much help !
 Thanks Guys


----------



## glenruby (29 November 2006)

There was an article in H&amp;H a few years back I think. Also think Horse did one but Im not sure.


----------



## Kelly1982 (29 November 2006)

Think there is one is Scotland.

Only problem is though i rung up to find out if i could send my horse there and they said they didn't have any vacancies.

That was over a year ago though so worth a try


----------



## Amymay (29 November 2006)

This ladies horse maybe going to one (it??)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post1506072

Not sure I would want to do that to my horse though tbh.


----------



## equibabe20 (29 November 2006)

I'd personally never send my horse to be a blood donor as where I work we've got 2 ex-donar ponies and they are in an awful state. When they arrived they were pretty much wild no one could get near them, their terrified of people, terrified of the vet, scared of everything really. They only now trust one person and the slightest little thing sets them back. This may just be a particularly bad case but i personally wouldn't go down that route.


----------



## kirstyfk (29 November 2006)

Yeah theres one in Scotland and the places fill up so quickly. I could i don't have any info about it though! sorry


----------



## nicnag (29 November 2006)

The one is scotland is based near Falkirk, it is called burnbank farm. They were advertising for horses a few weeks ago. They take horses over 15 hands and between 6 and 18 years I think ( or roughly about there!). I have a friend who worked there for a bit and the horses are well enough looked after. I wouldn't say they were pandered to but they live out in herd groups and have a pretty natural life - no pulled manes or shoes!
I can look up the contact details if you like?


----------



## zulu705 (29 November 2006)

I live near it actually. My friends horse went there a few years ago but it didn't get on with the blood giving bit and so he took it back. Place looked good though, horses living in a herd in large fields with big barn for feeding and shelter.


----------



## leskaneen (29 November 2006)

Thanks guys ! nicnag -if you could find details i d be eternally grateful !!


----------



## spider (29 November 2006)

Apparently there is one in Bucks, in or near Quainton.


----------



## WishfulThinker (29 November 2006)

My friend works for a company in Penrith that does the plasma for horses, they ahve a closed herd and I did ask them about taking Beau for a year, only to find out that horses CANNOT be released back into the general population and MUST be PTS!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





But then they also do research into infectious deseases (she is working on Foal diseases at the mo)


----------



## luane1 (29 November 2006)

Have sent you a pm with the details


----------



## luane1 (30 November 2006)

http://eolabs.com/facilities.htm

This is the site and it gives you information on the farm in Scotland


----------

